# Orca Cracked Downtube



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Just came back from a ride. Weather here in Ohio was nice today. I had a chance to get out on my new 07' / 08' Orca. It is an 07' that I had to have the frame replaced because the rear tire was hitting frame. The new frame is an 08' so I guess it is an 07 1/2. First ride on the new frame. 

Well I pulled out of my drive and jumped on it and I noticed this clicking or creaking sound from the drive side. Long story short when cleaning it up after my ride I noticed a large radial crack in the downtube about halfway down on the bottom side of the tube. What the heck. New frame, first ride, this is insane. Well I am going to take this one back too. :cryin: 

Question keep the white and black 08' or push for the 09' on the replacement??

Thanks


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

get the black 09!


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

*Any pics*

Before sending the frame back, could you post some pics for us? It would help us inspect the area in question more often for similiar occurence.

Thanks.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Cracks*

A shop I deal with had an Orca last year that they pulled out of the box and it had a crack in the top tube. The box had taken a good hit from UPS. Although the box really didn't look that bad, it was enough to damage the frame. Maybe yours had the same experience?


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry I didn't take any pics. Just called the shop and took it in. They were quite amazed. The crack was pretty large about 1 1/4" long about midway down the downtube on the non drive, bottom side. It started or ended and the point at the bottom of the tube and wrapped up to the side point.

The shop almost had it stripped down before I left. They were going to ship it out tomorrow. I asked them to get the 09' version if possible. Shop was very cool and was working hard to get it fixed.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

diagram? anything? please!


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Dude, you have the worst luck!!!! This reminds me so much of my experience with Porsche it's getting scary. I don't cherish the thought of having to worry that my expensive, beautiful road bike might break at any moment. Good thing it's got a great warranty.....


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

I am really trying to stay calm however the weather is getting nice and I want to start riding. My shop has been great however they have yet to get a response back from Orbea. I think Orbea is a relatively small operation so the guy doing warranty stuff is probably just out of the office. Nonetheless my broken frame / only bike is sitting in a box at the shop waiting for a return approval.

Orbea has been great in the past with warranty stuff so I am not worried. I just want to ride. I have requested to get the 09' model just don't want to have to end up waiting however long to get it.

Not to get blasted here but I am starting to rethink the whole carbon fiber thing.

There is a beautiful 07' Waterford at the shop on clearance that is starting to look awfully nice.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

LBS called last night and they should have a new frame by the end of the week. However the only frames available are the 08's. I talked to Orbea and they said they didn't have any in the US and were not sure when they would have some of the 09's. No worries, the bike is beautiful and is probably better than ninety some percent of the bikes out there. In addition the words out of my wifes lips were "well just ride it, enjoy it and in a few years if you want get something else." :thumbsup: 

I went with the white / black again. I think it looks good with the Chorus group. 

I'm going to be in India next week so I should have her back when I get back.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Hopefully everything will work out well this time. Cool that your wife has a great attitude about it all!!


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Just picked up my replacement bike yesterday. 08' Black and white. Looks great. The shop did a great job on the rebuild. Put in a in-line adjuster for the FD and for some reason replaced my Chorus chain with a Record. Chip in the clearcoat on the fork under the brake mounting hole which sucks however I think this is quite common with carbon forks. Its hidden so no big deal.

Took it out yesterday it rode like a dream. Shifting was amazing. Better than I remember. Overall it seemed extremely solid, smooth and silent. I haven't had much time on the 07' frame but this one seemed more solid. It took rough roads and bumps silently. It was like the bike was hewn from a solid piece of oak. Analogy only.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice. Good to hear you are rolling again!


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Would you guys worry about the clearcoat chip under the front brake caliper? Its concealed and probably only one of many chips and scratches to come. I think this is common with carbon forks and frames where the brakes mount. The clearcoat hasn't chipped off it is just a small white patch.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

kkowalsk said:


> Would you guys worry about the clearcoat chip under the front brake caliper? Its concealed and probably only one of many chips and scratches to come. I think this is common with carbon forks and frames where the brakes mount. The clearcoat hasn't chipped off it is just a small white patch.


I think many would clean off the chip and use clear nail polish or automotive clear-coat over it. Probably overkill but what we bike nuts are known for. _It's just gonna bug you 'till you do it ! _Personally I have a small brush bottle of auto clear coat that I use for that as well as my autos.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks. At least I'm not the only anal one of the group. Being a brand new frameset I am half temped to take it back and have the shop fix it. It looks like the star lock washer used was the culprit. 

On the other hand they have been really good fixing the frames I have had problems with without charge. I bought the bike on clearance and they have been working on it ever since. I can imagine they have eaten a bunch on this deal which make feel bad.

Thoughts??


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

The clear-coat on the Orca is the culprit; it can form essentially a bubble between the carbon and the clear if there is some stress that causes the carbon to flex in a small area; often in response to a point impact or, in your case, the tightening of the brake washer. Nothing to worry about, and probably more trouble than it's worth to get fixed.


----------



## mecam (Mar 13, 2006)

I had the same problem with my 06 Orca and LBS replaced it with an 08 Opal frame

Here's the thread with photos.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105940


----------

